

Accidental Office Manager: The Complete Guide For Outfitting Your Startup Office - dmor
http://refer.ly/accidental_office_manager__the_complete_guide_for_outfitting_your_startup_office/c/d7926052676a11e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
aorshan
Wow this is an incredibly extensive list. Definitely wouldn't have thought of
little things like a safe or acoustic panels for calls. Well done!

~~~
dmor
Thanks, both the office and making this list to share were a labor of love.
It's all about the details.

